# 2017 rogue siren beep on start up



## shaunishky (Jan 2, 2018)

what is this siren beeping I get when I start the car?


----------



## rberteig (Feb 5, 2018)

If you have the popular with dealers alarm upgrade, then there is a button placed under the dash that blinks a green LED when you turn the car off. If the wire connected to that is disconnected, then the horn will chirp three times when you start the car. It is apparently fairly easy for that wire to get loose. It seems like after about every fourth trip to the carwash I have to plug it back in.


----------



## docma90 (Jul 20, 2018)

Does it sound kind of like a police or ambulance siren?


----------

